# American DJ Dyno Fog II refurbed fogger



## slicerd (Aug 27, 2009)

Now dead but overstock has it for a couple more bucks.

American DJ Dyno 1000W Fog II Machine and Remote (Refurbished) | Overstock.com


----------

